# taking a crack at my own concrete work



## J-Peffer (Mar 3, 2007)

I recently did a siding job for a customer who I’ve done work for in the past.
They had a contractor do some impressive concrete stamping and concrete work in general.
I’m in the process of doing work on my home as well. I was so impressed with the stamping and the concrete work, I want to do similar work to my home.
I’d like to do the work myself. I don’t plan on going out and bidding concrete work but I’d like to do my own. I’m backed up as it is with my work!
I’ve done some basic concrete work, but never stamping. The stamps seem to be fairly inexpensive or I can rent the stamps as well.
They also used “pea gravel” from what it appears on top of the walk path, then a sealer on top to give the concrete a semi gloss shine. It looked really nice. 
Just looking for any tips on this, or more information on these processes. 
Or is this something I should not even try myself?


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

get a book, or take a class, do it yourself. the most important word to remember in decorative concrete is ( TIMING )


----------



## algernon (Dec 31, 2008)

T*hey also used “pea gravel” from what it appears on top of the walk path, then a sealer on top to give the concrete a semi gloss shine. It looked really nice. *
[/QUOTE]

I could be wrong, but I think that would be sandblasted, exposed aggregate concrete. From what I remember, you use smaller aggregate in the concrete, then have it sandblasted after you pour. I framed a couple of houses for a builder that told me he always using the smaller agg for his driveways, in case there were issues with the driveway concrete finishing. He would get them sandblasted after, should something go fubar.


----------



## D-TEK (Mar 29, 2010)

Depends on what stamps you get, and what you think expensive is. Most of the sets that I have bought are 1200 to 1600. There are a lot cheaper stamps out there but for good detail / preformance and the natural look, it's $$$. Your ready mix plant may have the stamps and most will let you use them if you buy the concrete from them. Coloring is important, first timer...? I would be leaning towards an integral color with a colored release to antique. If you are brave you can use a color hardener but your work time will be affected. Get some buddies and I would not try to stamp anymore then 250 to 300 sqft. Finish normal, broadcast release then stamp. Remember, Chisel and grout line work (after the stamp..while moving) are what make good stamp jobs. Have fun , I'm sure you will be proud.


----------



## Hmrepairs (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm no concrete guy either, but have done my own exposed ag pours at my house. I just ordered smaller aggregate in the mix, then poured, and just as it was firming up, sprayed it off with a hose. No need to sandblast. Then coat with cement sealer. Nice shiny finish, like the entry to a Cabela's store.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Exposed aggregate (unstamped) is not much extra around here. The good suppliers have the mix designs on file and can produce the concrete as easily as any thing else. I had a contractor friend do the work and they just ordered the "McDonalds" mix and placed it easily and sprayed with a retarder for exposed aggregate. One additional extra step is coming back early the next morning to wash and sweep the concrete and then another trip to spray a satin finish sealer.

Mine should have gone great except my friend was going fishing in Alaska and he had just switched chemical suppliers. In his hurry, he got the chemicals in the wrong sprayers. Bottom line is they used that was marked for exposed concrete was not. The next morning at 6:00 AM when someone came our to wash, he discovered the mistake. He quickly called in two others and they ripped out a 12x22 patio, loaded it in a dump truck, put in new mesh, ordered new exposed concrete mix(rush) and had the pation poured and sprayed by 12:00 noon. They figured they would not tell be owner that he made a mistake and ruin the fishing week long trip in Alaska. - All of the crew work on salary annually, so the extra labor cost will never be noted, but the small concrete cost will be found and probably be forgotten by owner and crew, but they work like a family. - At least nothing additional for me except an apology for not being in and out as fast as they wanted.

Anytime you do something extra (color, stamping exposed, etc.) there is always more to possibly go wrong and if it is not caught quickly, it can get pretty costly and ruin reputations.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

BUY THIS BOOK! It will pay for itself and is very informative....when i first started stamping a couple of years ago i referred to it all the time.

http://craftsman-book.com/products/index.php?main_page=cbc_product_book_info&products_id=188


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Can you barter with a stamp guy to have somebody come help you? It's not terribly difficult, but you do have to have a little experience to know when to start whomping, otherwise you can smash into soft concrete and make a wet mess, or crack concrete that is too hard.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

concretemasonry said:


> Exposed aggregate (unstamped) is not much extra around here. The good suppliers have the mix designs on file and can produce the concrete as easily as any thing else. I had a contractor friend do the work and they just ordered the "McDonalds" mix and placed it easily and sprayed with a retarder for exposed aggregate. One additional extra step is coming back early the next morning to wash and sweep the concrete and then another trip to spray a satin finish sealer.
> 
> Mine should have gone great except my friend was going fishing in Alaska and he had just switched chemical suppliers. In his hurry, he got the chemicals in the wrong sprayers. Bottom line is they used that was marked for exposed concrete was not. The next morning at 6:00 AM when someone came our to wash, he discovered the mistake. He quickly called in two others and they ripped out a 12x22 patio, loaded it in a dump truck, put in new mesh, ordered new exposed concrete mix(rush) and had the pation poured and sprayed by 12:00 noon. They figured they would not tell be owner that he made a mistake and ruin the fishing week long trip in Alaska. - All of the crew work on salary annually, so the extra labor cost will never be noted, but the small concrete cost will be found and probably be forgotten by owner and crew, but they work like a family. - At least nothing additional for me except an apology for not being in and out as fast as they wanted.
> 
> Anytime you do something extra (color, stamping exposed, etc.) there is always more to possibly go wrong and if it is not caught quickly, it can get pretty costly and ruin reputations.


I was told the retarder could be substituted for Mountain Dew.

But I too would like to know more about concrete counter tops.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Sugar can be a retarder or it can render a load of concrete worthless and unusable. You have to know the concentration and have controls over the amount used. Most successful contractors make money on correct pricing and efficient use of quality labor. I know of few that recognize the buying as a "profit center" unless it is a very generic product. For some buying is just an ego-trip. My concrete and masonry contractor friend will not do a job unless he buys the materials, because he knows his costs based on what materials and services are supplied by regular suppliers.


----------

